

6Sensor Labs Gets $4M to Help People with Food Allergies Test Their Meals - alex_ka
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/11/6sensor-labs/

======
a_taylor
This is an exciting product with a great team (especially founder Shireen
Yates). I hope they launch soon-- my girlfriend is gluten free and this would
be a great kwanza/hanukah/christmas present.

